# Tube Recommendations



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hey again guys just wondering what the best tubes to buy off eBay are. They will be used to take small game such as rabbits and various pest birds with 8 and 9.5mm steel. I will be honest I am sick of flats and there life span its really horrible. So I want some fast and long lasting tubes. Thanks for the help


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

What's your draw length?

Six inches (15.4cm) of 2040 pulled to 30 (76cm) is much different than 12 inches pulled to 60 inches.

The draw weight is the same, but more latex means more velocity in this case.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

KawKan said:


> What's your draw length?
> 
> Six inches (15.4cm) of 2040 pulled to 30 (76cm) is much different than 12 inches pulled to 60 inches.
> 
> The draw weight is the same, but more latex means more velocity in this case.


Draw length is 70cm


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

You only shoot TBG right?


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

andypandy1 said:


> You only shoot TBG right?


Yeah but its quite expensive to get other stuff shipped around $130 and slingshot shooting is only something I do for fun and have better things to spend $130 on. Do you happen to have any tube recommendations? It would be very appreciated.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

AussieHarvest said:


> andypandy1 said:
> 
> 
> > You only shoot TBG right?
> ...


PseudoTaper 1745 or Looped 1842 works well for 9.5mm as a Hunting set up and 2040 for 8mm looped or Psuedotaper


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I like looped 1636 for target work with 9.5mm and 2040 with the same ammo to really punish the cans. Just my $0.02


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

andypandy1 said:


> AussieHarvest said:
> 
> 
> > andypandy1 said:
> ...


Ok thanks heaps.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

raventree78 said:


> I like looped 1636 for target work with 9.5mm and 2040 with the same ammo to really punish the cans. Just my $0.02


Cheers mate.


----------



## mtncurman (Jan 22, 2019)

Here is what I shoot almost exclusively. I've shot tubes from various Chinese vendors and simple shot, these are the fastest I've tried. I shoot 2040's, 9.5" active, single, drawn to about 58". With 7/16" steel I'm 220-230 fps. They last forever, I usually switch out due to discoloration rather than breakage.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07LH63KWS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

You should be able to take bunnies and pests with full loops of 2040s cut to 14cm, or 1842s cut to 17cm, IMHO. There will be a small penalty in additional draw weight.

Good luck!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

KawKan said:


> You should be able to take bunnies and pests with full loops of 2040s cut to 14cm, or 1842s cut to 17cm, IMHO. There will be a small penalty in additional draw weight.
> 
> Good luck!


What about 1745 and 9.5 steel?


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

AussieHarvest said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> > You should be able to take bunnies and pests with full loops of 2040s cut to 14cm, or 1842s cut to 17cm, IMHO. There will be a small penalty in additional draw weight.
> ...


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

AussieHarvest said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> > You should be able to take bunnies and pests with full loops of 2040s cut to 14cm, or 1842s cut to 17cm, IMHO. There will be a small penalty in additional draw weight.
> ...


Short, full looped 1745s are well suited to slingbows, and maybe .44cal lead. It's overkill for 9.5 steel. I have shot 1745s as singles and found them good for marbles and 1/2-inch steel. But that was set up for a longer draw.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

KawKan said:


> AussieHarvest said:
> 
> 
> > KawKan said:
> ...


No probs thanks mate.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

What size tubes would y'all recommend for.177 BB's up to .250 steel ?

Light duty plinking only

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> What size tubes would y'all recommend for.177 BB's up to .250 steel ?
> 
> Light duty plinking only
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1632 singles or Simple Shot extra small latex tube singles.

#64 and 117b office bands work great too.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Check to see if you have access to a materials place like McMaster-Carr.


----------



## 8rnw8 (Jan 5, 2020)

flipgun said:


> Check to see if you have access to a materials place like McMaster-Carr.


I have used them for ball bearings, had no idea they were a source of tubes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

